# Discount on 2point5 spec.dock package for MKIV!!



## [email protected] (Oct 1, 2007)

Just wanted to let everyone know that we have two MKIV packages for the single-DIN radio available at a discounted price, and it's first come, first served...We basically have two extra VWMKIVV2IPKGs (these are brand-new, by the way) in stock that we don't need, so we're willing to let them go for a little less. For those of you who haven't seen our product, below is an image and a link to the webstore where you can learn more details. Also, please feel free to call us at 1-877-488-2788 or email me at [email protected] for more information. Thanks for checking it out, and hopefully these will be useful to a couple of you! By the way, the price is $249 - reduced from the normal $299...







http://stores.homestead.com/2p...l.bok


----------

